# Singles Homestead Monthly Thread---August



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

new month yall....post away


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Out with the old, in with the new, I just hope this month is better than last! It hit 107 out here yesterday, 105 today, 104 Friday, then I guess a cool front comes in, only 103 for Saturday and 100 for Sunday. LOL!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

been busy...getting things fixed and put away.

onions...used the new chopper i got last fall .it works great.

cleaned and ready










what it look like in chopper.its a progressive chopper i got from local amish store.










results....7-1 gallon bags in freezer along with 13 containers of pre cut stir fry and a gallon of frozen zuc slices for frying.this way i can just take out how many i need,i stacked them like cards in a pie pan then bagged so they wouldnt stick to each other.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm crying looking at all them onions...LOL..Looks Like you need a bigger freezer.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

been pickling stuff....3 jars of cucumber pickles and one jar of pickled eggs.also in pic is 2 jars of sliced dehydrated tater i really like how they turned out.i love saving those old pickle jars....with all these cucs its crazy buying anything from store.










close up of taters










dug a couple hills of taters in big patch.i hope the entire patch is like this sample.



















pink german



















first big jerusalem of season.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I'm crying looking at all them onions...LOL..Looks Like you need a bigger freezer.


i use my fridge freezer to flash freeze stuff.then transfer to small freezer in kitchen or my big freezer in my well house.only one batch burnt my eyes.dont cry....you look funny with snot running out ya nose....:shocked:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Nice going Elk. Looks like we planted the same type spuds. I haven't dehydrated potatoes yet, but they're on the list.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i use my fridge freezer to flash freeze stuff.then transfer to small freezer in kitchen or my big freezer in my well house.only one batch burnt my eyes.dont cry....you look funny with snot running out ya nose....:shocked:


Me cutting up onions, with a knife in hand, and I cant see, could be hazardous to myself and others....LOL


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I have no garden, or homestead either yet. No animals yet either. But hopefully that will be remedied soon. So until then, I guess all I have is this "Positive thought for the Day"










Hope you all have a wonderful day! Don't forget the full moon tonight and the "Blue Moon" August 31st! So all that stuff that doesn't happen until once in a "Blue Moon" should be fun! lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just took a pic of my hydrangea i bought last year for 3 dollars on the dead table."the incredible" i got a few small flowers last year . i bet that top one is a good ft across. should have measured but it was raining so i just hopped out and tried to get a pic.before the rain beats it down. everything was half dead but the rain in the last couple days is making everything perk up. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Newfie, i liek your style you are a classy lady.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Losts of rain and humidity here. lost a zucchini plant from rot and I lost a squash from the intense heat on the scorching days. Greenbeans are coming in pretty heavy now. Kale is doing well. 

Tossed a planter I made in the garbage because the bottom broke. I put the soil from the planter in five gal buckets. The soil was rich with big fat healthy worms. I guess the rabbit poo, husks, and other organic material I added to the soil really encouraged the worms to set up shop.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a bunch of my junk moved around at the homestead. My mafia blocks stacked. Some sorta order. Little bit of topsoil made. N I can get to all the dirt on bank now n dump it over other.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Finally got back to my new compost tumbler. Got a bucket of scraps just rotting to get in.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

harvesting is getting a bit serious around here.i just might meet my goals but its going to run right up to the wire of winter.pulled last row of onions...purple ones this time...cucs,squash,okra.my goal was 100 stir fries in freezer i might get that.

going to chop and try a batch of these onions in dehydrator too.










bluebirds hatched in the last day or so.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

wow, elkhound really enjoying your photos and I admire all your hard work. 

In a few weeks I'll be staying full time with my dad in the Seattle area. He's got a double lot so there is lots of room to garden, and I hear chickens in the hood so I'm happy I'll be able to have chickens.

Something that makes me really happy is being able to smell Puget Sound again, that salty green thick air, it's a comfort and wonderfully "home". 

The scuttlebutt in Seattle is people are giving up on tomatos, pulling them and going straight to fall crops. My plants are pathetic, I'll be lucky to get one dinky tom. The lettuce and herbs are gorgeous though. This summer has been cold and cloudy in Seattle.

I miss heating with wood. I'm about ready to go beg someone to let me split wood for them haha!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> I got a bunch of my junk moved around at the homestead. My mafia blocks stacked. Some sorta order. Little bit of topsoil made. N I can get to all the dirt on bank now n dump it over other.


Mafia blocks? Being a Jersey girl, I only know of Mafia blocks as deepwater footwear.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tommyice said:


> Mafia blocks? Being a *Jersey* girl, I only know of Mafia blocks as deepwater footwear.


Ahem... Leslie! That's Joisey, thank you very much.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang...try some of the different types of kale you might like them.yall have that wonderfull cabbage,broc,pea growing weather.....oh...and clam digging.i love getting them butter clams.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> Ahem... Leslie! That's Joisey, thank you very much.


Joisey? You say that like you're from here.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

food tease for yall.....homemade tater chips...3 kinds...top right spicy season salt,top left ranch and bottom plain with just salt.$3 for a decent bag these cost a few cents.i refuse to buy tater chips at the price they are....call me a tight wad....lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> food tease for yall.....homemade tater chips...3 kinds...top right spicy season salt,top left ranch and bottom plain with just salt.$3 for a decent bag these cost a few cents.i refuse to buy tater chips at the price they are....call me a tight wad....lol


TIGHTWAD, now pass the chips. You got any dip for these? How about something to drink? Sheesh, what kind of host are you?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> TIGHTWAD, now pass the chips. You got any dip for these? How about something to drink? Sheesh, what kind of host are you?


i am learning a lot of new things....going to dry cucumbers for powder for making gyro sauce....what ever ya call it tazactati sauce...lol..i know i will never get that word correct....lol

dip...hmmm...powder ranch dressing,powdered milk.onion chopped fine cold water..maybe a dash of cornstarch or therma flow for thickining it up...am i close this is just off top of my head...i am still learning ya know how to cook.

tea or mtn dew to drink


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

A local grocery had boneless skinless chicken breast on sale for $1.59 a pound. I bought 20 lbs to can. 

I bought the belts for my finishing mower and got them put on. The owner of the parts store gave me a deal because I help them with some parts at work yesterday that they would've had to drive to St. Louis MO to go get. He gave me a t-shirt too.

I bought 2 5 lb bags of flour and separated those into food saver bags. I put 5.5 cups in each bag as that is what the recipe I use for bread calls for. 

I bought layer crumbles for $13.00 a 50 lb bag. I believe it was $11.50 or something like that the last time I bought it. That's still $1.79 cheaper than TSC was.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

.......


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i am learning a lot of new things....going to dry cucumbers for powder for making gyro sauce....what ever ya call it tazactati sauce...lol..i know i will never get that word correct....lol


It's called Tzatziki sauce.  Pronounced Tsa-zeekey. 

You don't want to powder your cucumbers... just shred them fresh, salt them lightly and drain them a bit. Then mix them well with some drained yogurt, a couple cloves of minced (fresh) garlic, a good dollop of olive oil, about a tablespoon of white vinegar, then salt and pepper to taste. I like to add fresh chopped dill, too.

Beautiful pics, elk.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

No no mafia blocks are concrete blocks that are big enough to put a body inside the forms. I move them with loader I think they are 3000 pounds a piece.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeven, What do you put Tzatziki sauce on? That sounds really good!

ETA: Should have said what else do you put it on?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Elk and Raeven. Now I'm craving Gyros.

Tambo how do you can your chicken. I'll be playing with the pressure canner soon and meat is something I want to learn to do.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea me to on gyros. Where ever could we find a lamb?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Losts of rain and humidity here. lost a zucchini plant from rot and I lost a squash from the intense heat on the scorching days.


This is my first year with zucchini. Those buggers are labor intensive. Water, water, water, spray, spray, spray, water, water, water.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

sustainabilly... I love Tzatziki sauce on pita bread crisps (if you want a recipe, just ask), dip other veg in it, such as carrots, green peppers, etc., DEFINITELY on gyros, dolmathes and/or souvlaki (recipes for all that, too, if you want). It's lovely on most anything you would use as a dip.

mav... a lamb... hmmm... time for me to go talk to a neighbor.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> This is my first year with zucchini. Those buggers are labor intensive. Water, water, water, spray, spray, spray, water, water, water.



i like zucs in my skety sauce....yummy


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> i like zucs in my skety sauce....yummy


One of my fav veggies. I could eat them a zillion different ways. I was talking about zucchini pancakes with someone this morning.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tommyice said:


> Joisey? You say that like you're from here.


Yes'm. Lived there from freshman yr/HS-72, thru 84. Central Jersey, Somerset Cty, New Brunswick, and environs. Have an ex BIL (sister's) from Northern J. Can't remember the town. One of my sisters lives in in Cape May Court 
House.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> One of my fav veggies. I could eat them a zillion different ways. I was talking about zucchini pancakes with someone this morning.


so far my fav zuc is the grey zuc.it has best flavor and size for my taste.but i couldnt get seed here.might see if i can quick order some tonight.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> so far my fav zuc is the grey zuc.it has best flavor and size for my taste.but i couldnt get seed here.might see if i can quick order some tonight.


Do it! I am growing the small eight ball zucchini. Good beginner kind.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I spent 8 months wrkning in beautiful Bayonne right on the ocean.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Rae, I copied your posts into my recipes so I can try it out. I've been leaning more towards Mediterranean style cookjing, but am kinda stuck on Italian. Been wanting to try more Greek.

elk, this is the first year I've been able to grow zukes without squash bugs and pwdry mildew. I've just been growing Black Beauty. Only thing is, the grdn I'm growing them in has a bad case of late blight (toms). Will have to shut it down and solarize. Leave it alone for a while.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

sustainabilly... yer welcome. 

I went through a similar Greek Phase a few years ago. I love the cuisine, but finding good Greek places is sometimes challenging. Easier (as is almost always the case) to make my own. I do have some excellent recipes for a lot of Greek foods. Most of them are pretty easy, too.

Have fun exploring!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> This is my first year with zucchini. Those buggers are labor intensive. Water, water, water, spray, spray, spray, water, water, water.


Spray them with what? I do not spray them. I just water them and check them for any potential problems. 

If you do not want to water them so much, put a nice thick ring of mulch around the but not touching the base of the stem. The mulch keeps the moisture in and keeps the zucks happy


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

zucks are good on the grill


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I used to wrk in Greek restaurant in high school. Baklava spanikopta. Well I'm going to trump everyone's homesteading stuff right now. I got the cutest little girl sleeping on the floor. She took all her blankets an pillows stuffed animals off bed an she was making bed on the floor. She was flapping it out holding one end an hands close together so it never really fall out flat. I got the bigger one an laid it out flat for her she took over from there. Pillows an every stuffed animal an non soft animal like dancing Elmo an jingle the dog. N she say mon dad lay down I laid my blanket down next to her she proceed to give me every animal she had so I was comfortable. N we watched johnny bravo an part of power puff girls before I turned tv off an she was out within five minutes. She was out with me moving stuff riding in loader I got my winter coat balked up next to me for her to sit on n I had my dad come out n hook n unhook chains for me. She yell out papa hi papa I'm in loader. She loves to drive the loader she can't do suicide knob on wheel yet. She can jiggle the bucket to get topsoil to fall on screen an shift from forward to back. Tommrow she will wake up before me an crawl up lay next to me for a minute or to an then nocchi will move closer to me or up to the top of my pillow so he's the closest. Which means hell curl up on the very top of my head. N then she'll say hi bear( his other nickname) n he may or not move but if he chooses to he will sprawl out showing his belly an throwing his leg over top my head with his foot on my face. An then she will crawl over top of me an lay on top my chest head n face to pet him. Then she will try to hug him saying comeyear bear which he will start trying to push away with his foot on my face till he gets away an she will climb more to get him. An he will jump down n move to my feet where she will turn around and crawl back down saying sush bear daddy is sleeping an continue chasing him back an forth over me till I finally get up wispearing the whole time cause I'm sleeping.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Spray them with what? I do not spray them. I just water them and check them for any potential problems.
> 
> If you do not want to water them so much, put a nice thick ring of mulch around the but not touching the base of the stem. The mulch keeps the moisture in and keeps the zucks happy


Fungicide due to humidity. I am on a tight budget. TIGHT. Lol. I have spent too much money on my music hobby. The mulch will have to wait until next year.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Raven... this might be a long shot...but are there any pine trees on the property you are on? OR maybe you know someone who has a bunch and the needles from last fall are still viable? If someone has some long needled pines they haven't raked and such and haven't broken down already....THAT makes excellent mulch.

I mulch with wet newspaper layers and whatever I rake up each spring. The property I came from, however small I had a lot of trees on, both pines and decidious... That is what I mulched over the wet newspaper layers....works great and breaks down usually within a full season so it also adds to the soil. I've never had an issue with the soil getting too acidic either...but I also use my comfrey to fertilize and get minerals and nitrogen to the soil too.

Sorry for the run on...I get excited about mulch and fertilizer that doesn't cost anything and works very well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> Raven... this might be a long shot...but are there any pine trees on the property you are on? OR maybe you know someone who has a bunch and the needles from last fall are still viable? If someone has some long needled pines they haven't raked and such and haven't broken down already....THAT makes excellent mulch.
> 
> I mulch with wet newspaper layers and whatever I rake up each spring. The property I came from, however small I had a lot of trees on, both pines and decidious... That is what I mulched over the wet newspaper layers....works great and breaks down usually within a full season so it also adds to the soil. I've never had an issue with the soil getting too acidic either...but I also use my comfrey to fertilize and get minerals and nitrogen to the soil too.
> 
> Sorry for the run on...I get excited about mulch and fertilizer that doesn't cost anything and works very well.


you need to look at forerunners extreme composting thread at top pf forum......you will get all giggly excited i bet.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have 6 more free loads of chips,needles and limbs cooking down right now.plus other 12 been cooking awhile....back to eden garden for me...but i might add hugleculture to it.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

elkhound said:


> you need to look at forerunners extreme composting thread at top pf forum......you will get all giggly excited i bet.


I have. I cannot tell you what happened to me, I'd be banned.  Or at least spanked. OH! heh :ashamed:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

WhyNot said:


> I have. I cannot tell you what happened to me, I'd be banned.  Or at least spanked. OH! heh :ashamed:



:whistlin::whistlin::whistlin::whistlin::whistlin: been cooking since sept-10..its deep brown and earthy now


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Just remember if you mulch with pine needles, you will put a lot of acid in your soil. Nothing wrong with that -- lots of plants love it, such as tomatoes, berries and rhubarb, but other things will struggle if pH is not adjusted according to their needs. Beets, broccoli, cauliflower and lettuce will sulk and not develop well.

Just be sure to test pH in soil and lime well ahead of time if you need to if you mulch with pine needles. There's a reason almost nothing grows beneath conifers.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Elk
Yeah are those chips from the road crews? I was getting loads like that up north. The house I have there (it's for sale I'll just add that in there..lol) was actually built on what was once the bottom of a lake...after the lake gone and dried up a hundred years ago or whatever. Anyway...my parents bought it in 80 and it seriously...had no soil...it was sand...like beach sand with a few scrub weeds here and there.

Between all my dad did and then what I did the last five years, the soil is mighty fine now. That is my thing...I make soil. That's the one homesteading type thing I think I feel I know the most about...and what is really funny....I moved. Now I have to learn it all over again because just about everything is different down here. But while I am searching for my own eden...I'm learning. Sorta a big learning curve though...just 1000 miles too...that's all and it's so different.

It really doesn't ever get boring. Ever.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

mav... I take it things went well? I do hope so -- I know you worked hard to make it happen!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> Raven... this might be a long shot...but are there any pine trees on the property you are on? OR maybe you know someone who has a bunch and the needles from last fall are still viable? If someone has some long needled pines they haven't raked and such and haven't broken down already....THAT makes excellent mulch.
> 
> I mulch with wet newspaper layers and whatever I rake up each spring. The property I came from, however small I had a lot of trees on, both pines and decidious... That is what I mulched over the wet newspaper layers....works great and breaks down usually within a full season so it also adds to the soil. I've never had an issue with the soil getting too acidic either...but I also use my comfrey to fertilize and get minerals and nitrogen to the soil too.
> 
> Sorry for the run on...I get excited about mulch and fertilizer that doesn't cost anything and works very well.


Rarely are there pines here. This is part of the hardwood region. I have started on small scale hugul beds. Next Spring I will be better prepared.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

tommyice said:


> thanks elk and raeven. Now i'm craving gyros.
> 
> Tambo how do you can your chicken. I'll be playing with the pressure canner soon and meat is something i want to learn to do.


 ...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Tambo how do you can your chicken. I'll be playing with the pressure canner soon and meat is something I want to learn to do.


I raw pack the chicken in pint jars, add 1/2 teaspoon salt then process it for 75mins at 10lbs.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Fungicide due to humidity. I am on a tight budget. TIGHT. Lol. I have spent too much money on my music hobby. The mulch will have to wait until next year.


do you mow your lawn? Save the grass clippings they make good mulch. Do you rake your yard? save the leaves, they make an ok mulch if you can keep them in place.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

whynot...my chips came from a powerline right of way .


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> do you mow your lawn? Save the grass clippings they make good mulch. Do you rake your yard? save the leaves, they make an ok mulch if you can keep them in place.


Good idea. I raid my neighbors' forests for fallen branches and such so I will pick up some leaves next time I do a raid run.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Good idea. I raid my neighbors' forests for fallen branches and such so I will pick up some leaves next time I do a raid run.


leaves are tricky to keep in place. lay yhe leaves down and then shovel some dirt onto the leaves to weigh them down. Grass clippings make a better mulch. People might give you their grass clippings just so they so not have to bother bagging it and tossing it out. Ask around, people might just leave it in a pile for you to pick up.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I have the best addition for my homestead this month. My daughter is a full time addition. I guess I'll wait for next months thread. Nothing else is really going to bring much significance.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Raven12 said:


> Good idea. I raid my neighbors' forests for fallen branches and such so I will pick up some leaves next time I do a raid run.


Get the leaf mold, that's the older rotting leaves underneath... It's good stuff...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Just make sure your neighbor's mailbox doesn't say doodlemom or you might get shot with a paint ball for easy police identification lol.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> Just make sure your neighbor's mailbox doesn't say doodlemom or you might get shot with a paint ball for easy police identification lol.


Over leaves??? Crazy Yankee.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

As I said it's good stuff, get your own leaf mold, LOL...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Have some sassafras trees 40-50' on the edge of my property that drop and seed baby trees. I let the baby trees grow to a point 5-8' and then uproot them as they are very prolific in this area. Yeah I know the liver debate why it was taken off the market and have evaluated that- everything in moderation. Perhaps soak some in vodka and make some sasafras extract too lol.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Sassafras


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Liver debate?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

FDA liver thing mentioned at the bottom of the link lol.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

But I don't even like liver...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I unclogged my kitchen drain with baking soda, vinegar and water...it really works!! 
I was excited.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Canned chicken today. 20 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breast @ $1.59 a lb gave me 26 pint jars. I spent about $32.50 so that is $1.25 a jar. I packed the jars by how much I would use per recipe instead of how much a jar would actually hold. I did it this way because I had plenty of jars thanks to my niece in law. There is nothing like hearing the ping of the jars.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tabmo did you cut those up like cubes or shove the whole breast in the jar? Did you see the thread in the Preserving the Harvest forum about convenience foods. There's a link in there to some really good looking recipes.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I started to but it was taking two breast and half of another one to fill a jar. Me being single that's a lot of meat. I just cut the breast down the middle and put 2 to a jar. The last canner full I filled the jars with as much meat as they would hold. I didn't cut them in chunks. I like them in chunks better but like I said a pint will hold a lot of meat. I put what I would use in a recipe in each jar until I got to the last canner full. I still had a couple breast left for supper. I had plenty of jars so I just putting what I would use to a jar.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Y'all I put 26 jars which there are only 24 in the picture. I had enough left over to do 2 more jars but we ate those for supper.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I love canning. Miss it. Your chicken looks great Tambo, I think it's a good idea to only put in there for what you are going to use if you have the jars. I love huge jar scores too. :thumb:

For sure, this is the sort of thing that goes on in my life. I had held off on announcing my chicken genders until a few days after my gender-man announced what he thought.

Today he announced I might have two sumatra roos instead of the suspected one. So who knows...it's all out of control 

Before I came down here I had been cleaning out and found enough broken and/or just not necessary shells that had been collected over time from various oceans to fill a 5 gallon bucket. Brought them down for my friend's laying hens.

Today we experimented. Some notes: 
Forget the "brilliant" idea of using a rubber mallet...it's just not that effective. A 32oz wafflehead framing hammer did a great job of breaking them up.

WEAR GOGGLES!

An old cast manual grain grinder works really well at chewing them up. I needed to do several passes to get the shells to a small enough size and also so they weren't that sharp.

If your old grain grinder is sticking and rusty, shells help clean it.

Next...soon as the burn ban is off....we are going to fire the shells and hope that they are easier to grind. We know that firing them makes the calcium more bioavailable...just don't want to risk the several hundred dollar fine making a fire to do it.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Nothing like being your own repairman Fowler. While I was canning today I noticed something on my floor. Well it wasn't something on it but under it. My air conditioner drain was clogged and leaking under the linoleum. I hope I caught it before any real damage. I guess we will see.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

last night, made a salad out of ripe tomatoes. Except for a couple of teensy grape size, almost ripe ones a day or so ago, it's the first from my garden.

So red! (on a couple of them, felt like checking the label to see if red dye was injected) The taste is so much better than store bought! (I know I'm repeating what's already known, but you forget how red something can get in 'real time')
Chopped up some kind of banana peppers into it from the garden and also saw some 'salsa jalapenos' growing under a canopy of tomatoes while out there) 
The cukes aren't doing that great; limping along but still provide with crunch for sandwich or salads each time. I started some 'straight 8's' week ago; it's too late probably, but gonna try anyway.
The tomatoes I used were some kind of italian named grape sized- sweet. Some romas, so red! Sun gold, I think, and another kind that the name escapes me.
Squash bugs still plaguing the zukes . . . .brushed off/killed a bunch of grey little baby bugs while I picked. The striped 'winter' squash is beginning to produce too, wont be ready for month or 6 weeks I'm guessing.
Pak choi, collards, purple orach and straight 8s are all popped up from last weeks sowing.
Now, to keep chickens, bugs, whatever out of the rows. 
The cabbages are forming heads! Day before yesterday I didnt' see any bug damage, but last night, I saw couple small holes, doggone it. If the bugs dont eat all, going to make saurkraut or kimchi.
I discovered my swiss chard is beets- no wonder I had an 'extra' seed packet of swiss char . . . had mixed together some greens seeds & planted. Big surprise when I accidently pulled a 'chard' up . . . I couldn't figure out why they weren't getting bigger than they were . . . . go figure . . . . now I know they were attached to a beet!

will sow some char too I think.
Anyone need 2 5lb zukes? How can it be that you wait & wait for those baby zucchinis to get big enough, search for one, pick them when they're 'almost' big enough, then you find giant ones that were probably ready wayyyy before the others you picked too soon . . . .
and, the angel trumpet plants/trees I bought (waste of money, I know) have been flowering- heavenly smell . . . .
well, enough rambling, time to get on with the day.

Oh- just wanted to say I bought a pressure/canner and will take it to extension office next week to be checked. They tell me that the next canning class is in Bar Harbor (hey maybe Martha Stewart will be there . . . ) in mid September! Bar Harbor? All the farming is away from Bar Harbor, what's the deal? I'm not driving over an hour for a class . They normally have one about forty minute drive from me. Dont know why they aren't doing one closer.
I'm going to watch some UTube videos instead. Bought some jam jars, blue berries are ripe, soon there'll be wine and jam yay!!!! Wish me luck.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I'm gonna head out to home stead n run some topsoil through the screen get that off my list of things to do. I gotta buncha my mafia blocks already setup so I can just go with that. I gotta make more real estate also it's fairly tight to do everything right now even with stuff put away. Then we r going to the amusement park. I got season pass n she's free so it's nice couple hrs of rides n not much money spent. Truth is I don't feel like doing much of nothing today.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone here grow Sesame? My brother asked me about it after seeing some TV show where Thomas Jefferson (yeah, that one) grew it and tried to promote it as a crop here because it was a high quality oil...

Found this info online and was wondering if anyone is growing this crop... I'm not thinking about commercial production but wondering if this would work as a homestead source of cooking oil... Lehman's sells a hand mill for processing oils including sesame... After oil extraction the leftovers are animal feed...

I want to try growing olives for oil but will need a greenhouse so maybe sesame might fill the bill... Could even become a specialty crop of organic sesame for small homesteads... It's not easy to grow so not likely a big money crop but seeds do keep up to five years so maybe it could help fill the self-sufficiency oil gap...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

olive trees will live where you are new ground.

this one for sure and theres a few more for you

http://www.willisorchards.com/product/Arbequina+Olive+Tree?category=271

selection

http://www.willisorchards.com/category/Olive+Trees

i been looking and lusting the oil press.its cheaper off ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piteba-Nut-...817?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c25692fe1


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Seems I've not been doing much but fight with this motor in my stacker, for the last ten days! It's rung up to several thousand now, and in a bad year to boot. Glad that hay is not heavy in the same sense.

We're at wits end with it. The first problem seemed small enough, but it just keeps leading up. Replaced the entire fuel system now, and checked and done everything we can think of.Took the onboard computer to Kenworth with no luck...had a local mech bring his computer hookup, with no luck. just wild erratic readings! The manufacturer is very well known, but of no help. Called their tech line, and all we can get is a kid that reads symptoms from a book. Their full computer program to read the truck is $25,000.00! Hence, no one around this little burg carries it, and I don't put much faith in the ones that are able too, after what I've heard of their service.

Technology just kicks my butt! We're looking at ways to get rid of the computerization of the motor now. Electronics in the scale they now use, hasn't done anything good for trucks or agriculture harvesting!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That's awful. I can imagine your frustration LJ. I hope everything works out.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I know where u at lj with the computer controlled diesel engine. We'll computer controlled equip in genaral it's bs. Expensive hard to fix


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Busy day at the farm!!

Got a new tin roof for the barn. Yeah!!!! no more leeking!!!











And the mower showed up, and is now cutting hay and will bale it tomorrow!!!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally got around to bringing my AC All Crop 100SP combine home. I figure it was too heavy to pull onto the equipment trailer with the truck. So, I took my tractor. Forgot to lock the gooseneck ball, so when I was driving the tractor onto the trailer, the gooseneck lifted and I was in a 9,000 pound tractor on a 4,000 pound teeter-totter. Didn&#8217;t know if I should try to back off or keep right on driving. So, I kept driving. The hitch landed about a foot away from the truck&#8217;s ball. Had to jack the trailer up and get it lined up and latched to the truck. Loading the combine was fairly uneventful. Note to self: those big heavy nylon commercial-grade ratchet straps do not make good tow straps. Had 4, down to 3 straps. Then I had to go back and get my tractor. Both wouldn&#8217;t fit on the trailer.
I bought 15 gal of diesel fuel in my three red gas cans. Left them in the truck, because I wasn&#8217;t sure which tractor I&#8217;d be using. During one of my trips to town, someone stole them. Sure hope the thieves didn&#8217;t believe the label GASOLINE and pour it into their car. That thought is the silver lining on the $75 fuel loss cloud.
I got the 13 foot rototiller (5,000 pounds) hooked to the White 4-150 (18,000 pounds) tractor and everything worked. Went over 20 acres that had been plowed two years ago and never disced down. The tall grass, weeds, roots and dry clay were no match for the Howard. But so very dusty. I think one more pass and it would be ready to plant. But with that kind of horsepower and weight, it&#8217;ll go through anything but rocks. It doesn&#8217;t like rocks.
Cleared some brush with my Bush Hog, hooked to my 80 horse Belarus 4 wheel drive tractor. The nut on the stump jumper came off and spoiled the splines. I ordered a new gear box and stump jumper for it.
I was able to get my oats planted on Memorial Day weekend and they have done well, despite the dry conditions. They are turning brown along the edges. 
Baled some hay (400) bales on the site of this weekend&#8217;s Music Festival. There will be three days of camping and a variety of music on the rustic open air stage.
I did some minor repairs to my grain drill and vacuumed out the remaining oat, clover and timothy seeds. So, it is all ready to plant Spelt in a few weeks.
Hauled 50 bales of hay to my horses boarded downstate. While I was there, I cut and split some firewood from a tree that came down in the last wind storm. Walked the fence and cut some branches that were troubling the electric fence.
I dropped my trailer off at an Amish Sawmill. They also sell cedar posts. But they never know when they&#8217;ll get any and are often sold out. I told them to load the trailer with the next bunch of posts they get in.
I looked at a nice house, attached 2 car garage, with finished upper area, workshop and barn on 80 acres. Small woods and dug pond. The rest is hay ground, all fenced. Been repossessed and rumor has it the bank will let it go cheap. Worth following up on. Under $200,000
My Dad came to visit for a couple days. His wife was ill for a few years and he was her 24/7 caregiver. She died this spring and he&#8217;s a bit of a lost soul. 82, active and good driver. Lives in AZ, but might relocate. Just saying&#8230;.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Busy day at the farm!!
> 
> Got a new tin roof for the barn. Yeah!!!! no more leeking!!!


That's such a cute little barn. Are the sheep happy in it? 

None of the roofers got butted by Jack did they?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> That's such a cute little barn. Are the sheep happy in it?
> 
> None of the roofers got butted by Jack did they?



Tee-Hee...of course and they were warned...but the men all wanted to pet the cute sheep..LOL

then as soon as their backs were turn...BAM!! I saw the whole thing. One of the men looked surprised and started walking backwards...LOL!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Day two at new job. Back in the corporate world....GACK. Ah well, at least I telecommute...it's not bad.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I decided to move the garden. Why? Because I didn't like where it was. So that is what I am in the process of doing. Starting a new one in a different local.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's a good enough reason. i'm moving a bunch of bricks that were along one side of the property. they were made into a bed when i came and i grew my squash there but they never ever gave me a good zen feeling. something was off every time i looked at them. i get a better feeling with rocks. it is time to move them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, Annie, like I was standing in the new spot and the sound of the breeze rustling the leaves was so calming and peaceful. I knew instantly that is what I had to do. A very good spot to meditate.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The photo's of dehydrated potatoes inspired me to try so here are the results.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok. So.

I spent the day moving hay and straw bales around to get ready for new hay that will be delivered on Friday. Wanted to move the old stuff to the back of the barn so the new stuff can... well, you get the idea.

Also set up a nesting area in the pig pen for Vera Wang, who looks to be littering sometime in September. I wanted to give her plenty of time to get used to her new digs.

My little pygmy goats were following me around, and I admit I haven't paid as much attention to them lately with all this new pig hubbub. Today, I noticed that one of them looks distinctly... well, to put it without much delicacy.... knocked up.

Which would be not a huge deal, except... I have no billy goat. And so far as I know, there is no billy goat around here for miles. I think I am the only goatie girl in the neighborhood.

The goats are secured in with the pigs each night in a pretty snug pen. During the day, they are released into the pasture. The pasture is surrounded on all sides by dense forestry. A creek fronts the entire property/pasture area. It is also fully fenced.

How did my little goat get pregnant????


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

You're sure it's not bloat?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> You're sure it's not bloat?


That would be my guess too...if there was no billy in the neighborhood.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Something must be in the air, I have a ewe that's been looking pregnent since last Dec. and she's not losing weight at all and still looks that way. Last yr she was too heavy to get pregnent, and she still is..I've cut back their hay feeding to once a day and she's still fat!! Everyone wants her lambs and she produced nothing last year. I may have to put her on my treadmill.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodle and Ramblin, that was my first thought, too. She is prone to some bloat, so I figured it might be that. But when she's suffered from bloat in the past, it tends to go away overnight when she is confined to the smaller penned area. It's not going away overnight now. She's just staying big!

Also, her udder has increased in size. This is a first, and was actually what made me first think she might be pregnant.

It's possible there may be some rogue billies roaming around up in the forestry. If that happened, though, he sure was sneaky.

I guess time will tell. 

LOL, Fowler, maybe your ewe and my goat should join a gym together!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my little goat Sally got pregnant and i never did find out how. just a tiny baby when i got her. nobody around with goats and she was also in a closed in yard. eventually she had twins. Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, my goodness. So it does happen! LOL, I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, if the udder is swelling, you may have some kidds on the way. It's a strange time of year to have them come in, but I guess it happens.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just pulled a couple carrot thinings for a stew. nothing like Elkie's and some others here but keep in mind i'm in a residential area of the city and built on rock.i have worked like a horse to make enough good earth for some nice long fat carrots like i have in the country. these are about 8 inches and there are still 2 months of growing left. they might not get much longer but should get fatter

do you know there are people on this street who have never seen a carrot growing in a garden and thought you had to have lots of land in the country. course i have lots of stuff they haven't seen before. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

They look great. Mine never even germinated. Is there a trick to getting the seed to germinate?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i dont think so Tambo . i never ever had any problem with carrots. this seed was 5 years old too. i just mix them with a little coffee for worms etc and plant. ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I haven't had time for homesteading activities for 2 weeks. The water heater went out and I bought a new one, and the entire family installed it. The TV went out and I replaced it. DD had company from out of state.

All I have had time to do was to gather the eggs, pick one small melon, and pick 3 of the tomatos. There are more vegetables in the garden, but I have no time to pick them!

And, since I have only had time to cook the eggs once, I have too many eggs. So, i have shared them with my little terrier. He breaks a little hole in the top of the egg and laps up the insides like a cat. He is going to be dissapointed when he stops getting them next week! I have decided that, since things will have slowed down by then(I hope), that I am going to bake an angel food cake. It has been forever since i have done that, and us diabetics are allowed to have angel food cakes in moderation!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Homesteading stuff is going to be a little bit well as far as moving dirt n stuff like that I'm sitting on couch watching muppet movie being covered in a pink shirt with skull n cross bones she calls her pirate shirt an her angel pj shirt with butterfly wings on back an being told your all set baby. Oh white shirt fits over part of my head now n its long sleeve so prolly looks like bunny ears. Defiantly doing more home then steading today


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

My stackwagon was fixed today, so I'm off and running in an extremely light third cutting. I took it to a ------- certified mech who had been eventually directed to troubleshoot for a part he, nor thier national area dealer had ever heard of, but they still happened to have one in stock. $101 for probably a .50 chinese diode that has cost me a good part of this slim years income.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Glad you got it fixed Littlejoe. If it happens again you will know what to do.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Alright Tambo...how did you get your dehydrated potatoes to come out so well? I have treid with the lemon juice and with the...whatever that is that is not supposed to have them shrink into oblivion and turn colors....what did you do? Or not do? Maybe it's the dehydrator...what you got ????


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't done a thing today outside. We are having our first all day overcast mist/rain in months.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The heat has broken and it is just lovely.

But, we have been inside so long that nobody WANTS to go outside, not even the cats! I will open the door in the evening and they will hear the birds and swith their tails, but go outside? NOOOO!!!!!!

I cannot blame them: I have some sprouted potatos I was going to plant for a fall crop but I have had them for almost a week and i have not yet planted them!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I have never been able to grow a carrot, newfieannie . . . .have gotten them to start, but they peter out along the way . . . only tried a few times before deciding to just buy 'em .. . . . 

what's the secret?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I "stole" a 4wheeler and went tooling around the boonies. First time I've been unsupervised with one. First time I ever took one sitting around without asking first. I feel totally naughty. But at the same time, had a freaking blast! Peeled out a couple of times on accident. Almost went over once...hee hee...it was fun. Then I told on myself and then went and did it again because there is no one to stop me.

I'm going to have to have one of these. Sorry Frenchy, you're almost out of gas. :happy2:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no secret that i know of Sherry. they're not like potatoes where you can lay them on the ground.cover with old hay etc and be assured of a good crop. peas are easy also. the ground for carrots must be worked and made nice and friable(that might not be a word but it's mine) i checked today and found one that was twice as big as the ones pic. make a carrott cake with cream cheese icing. and another war cake. nothing like home grown carrots for this.

the above post reminds me i took my 4-wheeler from the barn and left it out a week ago in case i got someone to come and fix it. i do hope it's still there when i go out tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Carrot cake with cream cheese icing. MMMM! Now that's livin! Better than hand porn.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I get the best results from carrots if I plant them so early they get snowed on. The baby carrots really hate the heat until they are maybe 3-4 inches tall, so the earlier they sprout the better!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I stopped growing carrots a few years ago because my soil is so heavy. When elk mentioned hugleculture the other day I looked into it a little and I"m thinking of trying it in a small 20 X 30 garden that I have that's on a slope. Sort of a combination of terracing, raised beds, and hugle... I'm thinking that may fix a couple of problems with that spot in one fell swoop. 

Will definitely try some garlic, carrots, and onions in there. I have to do something else with it anyway. It was my main tomato garden but late blight has set in so the toms will have to rotate far away for a few years.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I'm getting a large tall pole building it's kinda like greenhouse with metal poles but heavier duty an all Allen bolts. It's only like 12 feet wide an open right to the peak so it's all of 20 feet high not sure how long


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Terri said:


> The heat has broken and it is just lovely.
> 
> But, we have been inside so long that nobody WANTS to go outside, not even the cats! I will open the door in the evening and they will hear the birds and swith their tails, but go outside? NOOOO!!!!!!


Terri--Ditto on the heat and the cat thing. Mine just blinks at me when I try to get him to go outside in the evening. I try to convince him that the noisy cicada bugs are singing just for him. Not buying it. =^..^=

My okra is still going strong but my tomato plants are all crunchy. Even with loads of water, I got almost no tomatoes. Still a few melons on the vine. Seems my peppers are making a comeback since the 100-degree days have been over the last week or so.

My gingko tree is already yellow and losing leaves. I really have too many trees on my lot and I am sure they compete for water in a serious way. May need to remove a couple of the really big trees soon.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

The young ones are coming along. They're eating the clay peas up as soon as they sprout. This is the main bachelor group at the water hole / mineral block (5 bucks). Now if I can just get them to stick around until November.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> The young ones are coming along. They're eating the clay peas up as soon as they sprout. This is the main bachelor group at the water hole / mineral block (5 bucks). Now if I can just get them to stick around until November.


I am feeling a hunting party coming on!!!

Fox... do I need to go ahead and put a mineral block out now?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

First Pepe, now Bambi. You people are one sick group.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> First Pepe, now Bambi. You people are one sick group.



yea but you can grill bambi easier than pepe


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Foxfire can I come visit you in oh let's say November around Muzzle loader season please?


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> First Pepe, now Bambi. You people are one sick group.


Does that mean you aren't coming to the party?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> You people are one sick group.


You're just now figuring that out?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I got my green house building down gonna look later if I can get some pieces to change pitch on roof n make it wider n prolly going to make it longer


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a lot of fruits today: 2.5 kilos of raspberries, 20 kilo's of reine claude plums (greengage plum?), 1 box with red grapes, 2 boxes of banana's, 3 water melons and a box full of mixed bell peppers. I also went to the farmer who sells the raw milk to me and bought 10 liters this time. Made some yogurt and now making confiture de lait (Milk jam). I also made raspberry jam and we had some for desert with whipped cream. I will be making plum am and dehydrate all the bananas. The bell peppers I will grill and make some kind of antipasto marinated grilled bell peppers or something. Nice on the home made pizzas... I paid only 56 euro (about 80 usd) for it all. Live is good and the winter will be fantastic


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

So the greenhouse is made from schedule forty metal pipe an speed rail fittings. I'm going to stop tommrow n check prices of fittings. I m thinking quickest cheapest way to make it wider is just add to angle of roof. I think it's 45 degrees now so if ten footers on each side it would make it ten foot wider an ten foot taller


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

What are you going to cover it with?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Greenhouse plastic


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

mav, are you going to be using it to extend your season or try for near year round?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I'm actually going to put my rv in it. An be able to finally have a garden being I don't ever have time to plant during usual time. I got an outdoor boiler that's being given to me so I figure that will heat greenhouse an rv. There is no way I'm going to be able to get house started now.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That works. I asked cause I'm wanting to put up a smaller grnhs and am knocking around ideas re: heat, mat... etc.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well u can price out materials I know a ten foot price of schedule forty metal pipe is ten bucks from home depot so if u didn't want some thing real big it could be pretty easy to get speed rail fittings Idt they have those at depot though


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Ummm why couldn't I put my unground pool in there?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I've got some sources for new bldg mat.around here and catalogs for spd fit. May have to go w/wood-DIY. If I can afford new it'll be alum instead of galv. I'm kickin around alt heat methods maybe some kooky hybrid solar thermal hot water... like that.

Worked with a guy that lived in his RV while he built his cabin. Was a logger. Built the whole thing out of cant(?) logs. Stout house. Wood has a pretty high r-value when built to acct for aging.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

maverickxxx said:


> Ummm why couldn't I put my unground pool in there?


You could become NY states bullfrog and water hycinth magnate.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well building my cabin is my plan.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

All I got is these shelves that my son helped me put up in the kitchen.

Can you tell I like pasta....LOL











And this fake stain glass film that I put on the side windows to help keep the sun out. It looks real pretty at night too when the light comes threw it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looking good fowler.proud of all you,family and friends have gotten done.i like this bail top jars...i have several myself.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Fowler you are very welcome to do some decorating here as well


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i love that stain glass film. i must look for it. have never seen it. there is a guy down in the city center who does the real stuff but costs a couple limbs. i was going to replace the glass in my buffet server but didn't bother. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks GP, you may not say that if you've seen my macrame table lamp....LOL...But I love it.

NewFiennie I found it at homedepot, lowes cost a lot more. I have a real stain glass window in my bathroom, but there is no way I could afford to replace it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks Fowler. 5min to HD.i'll check it out. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Completed my sun dried Dock leaf experiment today. It worked. Sun dried some Dock leaves in Spring, stored them in a glass jar until now, then I boiled them in some water and they came out perfect and edible. Good resource for the future. 

They sat in the jar for five months.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Completed my sun dried Dock leaf experiment today. It worked. Sun dried some Dock leaves in Spring, stored them in a glass jar until now, then I boiled them in some water and they came out perfect and edible. Good resource for the future.
> 
> They sat in the jar for five months.



pictures dude...i would love to see that.i might try kale.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, Elk, try this pickled greens recipe with kale some time. Its OK. I substitute jalapenos where the recipe says serranos because I grow jalapenos and have quarts of them. And kale where the recipe says mustard greens. Same reason
Pickled Mustard Greens Recipe - Saveur.com

Matter of fact, I got some napa cabbage seeds and daikon radish too. I might plant them this fall and put up some jars of Kimchee.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Elk, I am loading the p[ics into the computer.

Kale can be air dried?

I air dried dandelion but when I rehydrated it and cooked the leaves they came out a little too tough for me. The Dock is soft and easy to chew.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is the Sun Dried Dock cooked. This meal turned out to be 50% to 75% from my garden so I was very happy with it. Potatoes, red onion, and Dock from garden along with some red chilli sardines from a tin.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I fixed my finishing mower a week or so ago so today I finished mowing the lot next door that I didn't get finished since the mower tore up. Mowed over what I had mowed too so it would all match. Then mowed my yard with it at least the part I can drive the tractor in. It don't look as good but it only took me an hour and that was adjusting the height of the mower TWICE because I was an idiot the first time and moved it the wrong way. I hate messing with adjusting the wheel height because I get grease all over me. I was washing my hands,looked in the mirror and had it under my neck. I like to have never got it off. I need a helper.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so the dock is that green leaf stuff? can't say as i've ever seen it. we might have it growing but call it by another name .looks a lot like swiss chard from here. just wonderful to be able to make almost your whole meal from your garden. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

yes, the green stuff is the Dock.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought 50 t-posts today for 150 bucks the lady gave me an extra 6 for free.
She wanted 3 bucks a piece for 6ft t-post, that's half price I thought it was a good deal.










However a huge storm blew through yesterday and gnome and I have to remove some fallen trees that are right in the path of where I'm going to place my t-post...darn the luck!!!...cant catch a break.











a whole tree fell behind my path around the pond.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Good thing it didn't fall on gnome, whew. we'd hear you all the way over here... Ohhh Nooo...Mr. Bill!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

All I've managed to get done is 8 bags of corn dehydrated. I did plant a few squash plants, a few very short rows of greenbeans and some cucumber seeds (3 hills). I just want to see if any of this will have time to produce. A man at work gave me all the turnip (seven top and purple top) and Kale seeds he had left from his fall planting. I'm going to try to get that in the ground. I have two days off after tonight and will probably sleep half of one of those days away. I'm not as young and can't go without sleep like I use to.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

We've been getting the thunderstorms regularly each afternoon for over a month now. The lightning struck a tree, traveled through the ground and cracked a water pipe. I thought that was a just a puddle, but it would not go away so I started digging. 

I filled the tub up and 10 gallon jugs in case I didn't get it repaired today (Sunday). When I finally found out what I needed to make the repair, I cut the bad spot out. Went in to clean up and found the bath tub water had all leaked out. So I had to go to the branch to get cleaned up. I kept thinking about all the snake posts recently but hey....I ain't skeered. The rest of it can wait until tomorrow. 

Just another day in paradise not.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hung some basil to dry the other day. Now I wish it would stop drizzling off and on. It'll never dry. Sheesh!


















Froze two ice trays of parsley and re-racked two batches of wine today. Picked more toms. Got enough for about 12 pts of _HOT_ salsa tomorrow. Gonna mow my buckwheat cover crop this week, till it under next, then plant clover.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

You got it going on sustainabilly SIR. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey!! Is that Basil Rathbone??


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

zong said:


> Hey!! Is that Basil Rathbone??


That, along w/Grk oregano, rosemary, and a few other goodies is the beginning of spice mixes I'm hoping to start selling at farmers mrkt. Just the research phase. Lot's to get worked out first.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall are doing good....atta boys and girls to everyone.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

does the basil dry well in the sun? I find basil to be such a difficult plant to hand. The slightest bang or pinch and it turns black in that area. Pick it at the wrong time of day and put it in the fridge and wilts and goes black. Fragle stuff it is.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

City Bound... you may already know this, but basil is a mint -- as evidenced by its square stem. As such, it's a water lover. You might try clipping the stem ends and putting it in water, like a bouquet. It will last longer.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> We've been getting the thunderstorms regularly each afternoon for over a month now. The lightning struck a tree, traveled through the ground and cracked a water pipe. I thought that was a just a puddle, but it would not go away so I started digging.
> 
> I filled the tub up and 10 gallon jugs in case I didn't get it repaired today (Sunday). When I finally found out what I needed to make the repair, I cut the bad spot out. Went in to clean up and found the bath tub water had all leaked out. So I had to go to the branch to get cleaned up. I kept thinking about all the snake posts recently but hey....I ain't skeered. The rest of it can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Just another day in paradise not.


fox... sounds like a challenging day, for sure. 

Wish I could have seen your face when you discovered that empty tub -- bet some choice words were uttered! Hope all is back to normal tomorrow. Even though you ain't skeered.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I have seen it last in water, but drying it is tricky. I have never had any luck air drying it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

City... yeah, me, either. I generally make it into pesto, then freeze in tablespoon-sized lumps to add to dishes as I like. Awesome crumbled over a pizza just before baking.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Basil with tomato and motzarella cheese drizzled with olive oil, salt and pepper is pretty good.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I live on that combination from the time the tomatoes start producing until they stop. With homemade French bread, naturally.  Gotta go easy on the olive oil, cheese and bread, but there is NO meal nicer in summer, for my money!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

taters i dug....pitiful.....no rain....should have been 3x this amount.but i am thankful for this amount...thank ya god.got new backets this year to store in.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

canning a bit of salsa,zuc pickles,dried squash,cucumbers and purple onions from garden.done 6# of corn i bought from store with more drying now.3 salsa and 8 zuc pickles in jars.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I fertilized my garden today.

The okra and the melons have really slowed down since it is no longer 107: I am hoping that greater fertility will help!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to be all uptight about only using heirlooms but this Summer has changed my perspective. I moved to an area where the wind damage from storms is 10x worse. I lost almost all of my tomatoes to the weather. One cherry tomato plant top was ripped right off. All that was left were 3 teeny bottom branches and a stump. I figured what the heck and kept watering the thing. The hybrid bounced right back. In fact, it filled in better and is now producing. I call it my Frankenstein and have started to clone the heck out of it. Anyway, the point to my early morning ramble is that a change in location can really change one's habits with gardening. I'm all pro-hybrid now.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Got 10 pints of bread and butter pickles put up this afternoon. Too tired to take pictures. It's my mom's recipe (actually it's the recipe of the family we spent summer vacations in Ohio with). They are yummy and Dad requested that no jars be given away (well maybe one or two). Had to buy my cukes at the farmstand. My garden was crappy this year. All I've gotten is 6 tomatoes and 4 cukes. The cabbages look good and I did get peas planted for the fall and they haven't been touched by any vermin so I still have hopes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my first pumpkin i grew in the city. sure it doesn't look like much to some of you but i have been trying for 4 years and it looks mighty purty to me. still 2 months left to grow. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks good, Georgia! You'll feel better to know that here in temperate Oregon, my pumpkins are all green and the size of golf balls. You're miles ahead! Fortunately, our growing season will last longer, but it was a very late start for everything.

I was harvesting plums only just this morning.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

5.2 inches of rain last night, in about an hour and a half. The water turn outs filled with sand and debris, then it took away the top of the road surface on the lane leading in to here. Looks like another day that mother nature has turned her attention my way. Better than the alternatives I'd say, but still. With ground saturation like it is, if we get a storm off the Gulf....reminds me of the lead-in for hurricane Ivan. Same conditions then as now. September is not a month I am looking forward to.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tried my hand at fermenting cukes...these are called icicle pickle or 14 day pickles.in this first picture you see them soaking in brine.it looks slimey..but there just a glare from the flash down in bucket.but you can tell from the sides its a real sticky syrupy solution.










poured off to reboil solution










these things are to die for.you cant buy a pickle like this in any store.it made 14 pints.










had jars and brine left over so i done 6 jars of jalapeno,celery and a slice of red onion to use it up.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like 3 day refrigerator pickles....yummy!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I like 3 day refrigerator pickles....yummy!


i done a batch a week or so ago...got bold and added a tbsp of crushed red pepper as brine was simmering...cracked the lid yesty...its paint peeler...lol...a few will do you...lol....very good though....:flame::flame::flame:...pass the water my mouths on fire


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Just finished a batch of salsa made with quite a bit of turmeric. I had to kind of baby it along, I read that it can get overpowering. Made it for a friend with serious inflammation problems. Turmeric is highly anti-inflammatory. Next time I go to Danville, I'll deliver an early Christmas present and make some suggestions as to what we might could do if the turmeric does a good job! I think I'll experiment with ginger salsa next. I made a lot of peach salsa with ginger, it was fine.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i use to make the 14 day pickles for my husband but they were sweet and made with baby cucs. ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

zong said:


> Just finished a batch of salsa made with quite a bit of turmeric. I had to kind of baby it along, I read that it can get overpowering. Made it for a friend with serious inflammation problems. Turmeric is highly anti-inflammatory. Next time I go to Danville, I'll deliver an early Christmas present and make some suggestions as to what we might could do if the turmeric does a good job! I think I'll experiment with ginger salsa next. I made a lot of peach salsa with ginger, it was fine.


Zong, I have used turmeric with good results! Though I never thought of salsa: instead I get gelcaps from wonderlabs and I fill them with the spice. Then, I take it with food, as taking spice on an empty stomach can be a bit intense! 

I should try cooking with it more often.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

I figure sitting down with some of those tortilla chips and salsa is a nice thing to do, especially if it actually helps somebody. They'd be more likely to do that than actually cook with it themselves. I believe.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I used tumeric in a zuchini relish that I make. My granddaughter and I made 12 qts of dill pickles last week and a batch of dilly beans. The cucs are coming on fast and furious! Have enough tomatoes now for a batch of sauce or salsa this coming week. I LOVE canning season!!!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Work's been killing me but did make some Tomotilla/Lime jam and bought a 3-point auger with bit to drill fence holes. Will take it out to the place this weekend but will have to see when neighbor will be able to mount on his tractor and help with some holes for fence and tractor shed...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

There is gin in Texas. That is all I have to report.




Oh. I saw cows too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We're having a family fish fry later today. It ought to be good. I'll start by boiling a big pot of peanuts before lunch. We'll all eat about 6pm. y'all come.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Planted some hosta's this morning, I got them on sale at lowes.

Before:









After:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I also hung a hammock, and took a nap in it...lol


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

What happen to pavers in the back?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Got the lane back in shape after the rain tore it up. Only took two days on that.

Now its time to see what Mr. Isaac has in store for mid-week. Looks like it will come ashore with 100 mph (current estimate) winds and a ground speed of 9-10 mph. Which means thats going to be a long nite waiting on the highest winds which will come in the late evening around midnight or a bit afterward. Hopefully maybe less than 100 mph sustained, but who knows. After traveling over warm Gulf waters for better than 500 miles it could get nasty-nasty. 55 miles inland here, but that didn't matter much to Ivan. 

I ain't skeered.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Planted some hosta's this morning, I got them on sale at lowes.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Angels instead of Gnomes? You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looking good fowler

fox and others get ready for this storm...gas up,sandbag if need be.toss ya bug out bag in truck if need be too.


be safe all


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

maverickxxx said:


> What happen to pavers in the back?


I never do anything like everyone else...LOL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

maverickxxx said:


> What happen to pavers in the back?


Did you read her second post--she needed to take a nap in that new hammock.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have 2 trees like that in the strip of land between the sidewalk and the street that i'm responsible for. some of roots are above ground and this is what i'm planning for it. all i have to do is divide the hostas i already have. 

stay safe from the storm those of you who are in it's path. not sure if it will hit us yet or fizzle out before it reaches here . i am ready for it anyway. i've got my sleeping bag,wine, flashlight etc. in the little room under the stairs. i do believe that is the place i like most in this house. snug as a bug in a rug. i dont even have a basement out in the country. i was always scared to death when we would have high winds. most times i would take off for a motel. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

one and a half pound puffball. Well, 23.5 ounces, close enough. I'm not even hungry, either. Maybe I'll slice it and fry it after a while. Or for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Been chilling and checking out land and ideas. Figure I just still am planning. Been looking at how others have been setting up their homesteads...especially seeing what I would not do or was going to do but in practice it doesn't work out...these are things I need to know.

I didn't want to overtax myself or anything. It's hot and there is no a/c so yesterday I plucked my eyebrows. No, Fowler, I didn't shave my legs. I did that last Thursday and don't have any stubble yet so....maybe I'll do my pits tomorrow. I don't want to spend all day in hair removal lab.

Speaking of hair removal that was the big project today with my Shadow. Brushed him out really well, couple of walmart bags full of hair, he got his toenails clipped. Did some computer work...took a drive...took a nap.

Now I'm ready for night shift relaxing. Yes...I have to take a nap in order to gear up for relaxation LOL I certainly wouldn't want to be too tired and miss it!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Came home to a surprise. I was unlocking my door and heard my first owl here. The call sounds like a Great Horned Owl. To top it off, the moon is almost full. Pretty wicked. I am going to venture out here to see if it still is calling.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I love listening to owls. To me, they are very relaxing. Probably not for the mice and chipmunks and what not though lol

Arrived at my friend's urban homestead. Took me forever due to major accidents...I think all of them happened in front of me...there were a lot.

Anyway my dog is a homestead animal newb...so it's been interesting especially this last week. Tonight we are sleeping in a room with two free range rabbits and a HUGE cat. I think this cat could give a bobcat a run for it's money. And no...it does not smell like rabbit poo and etc in here...they are litter trained...and it's hilarious.

These people are family to me so....it really took a load off just to arrive...I have been relaxing but...this is icing on the cake. Love it

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, scraped out hen house. Noticed the broody hen had a baby peep sticking its' head out from under her-- yay! I had lost track of how long she'd been sitting those eggs, and was thinking of tossing them. Now I know that at least some of them are fertile. Hope they live and grow up to be good egg layers.

Have been preparing the rose hips I got from a job the other day. Sheesh . . . . take lots of prep to make anything with 'em I guess. Clipping stems, clipping the bloom end I think to have at least 3 lbs took me about one and half hours -done over 3 day period. So, today hope to make some experimental rose hip wine. It has to age a bit, but hope it will be at least halfway decent. the only expense of course is the sugar, so if it tastes bad, just couple bucks lost.
A friend gave me her beer capper, so in a few days will make some homebrew.
That's all to report right now. There's more of course, but the coffee is ready . . . .


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you seen this post from Naturelover on using Rose Hips?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes Tommyice, I did & it's very interesting!
These hips, unfortunately, aren't rugosa, they are from ladies yard.

I have cleaned them, and am not opening them up or seeding them. Going to use them whole as a must for wine.
they dont have near as much flesh as those wild roses, unfortunately, I have looked for those along the paths I walk, only see a few. Alot of times I see that other kind that she spoke of, the 'dog rose', I guess, the hips are very small, not fleshy.

I will keep looking, though and am envious that she had field full of them.
Guess will have to take a trip down by water, I know there's some down there.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<sigh...> I'd hoped they'd move on. I thought they were gone. But no...

Today I spotted Momma Pea Hen parading around the pasture. With her four (!!!) healthy, adolescent chicks.

I guess I must add pea fowl to my ever-growing, unintentional menagerie.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Came home to a surprise. I was unlocking my door and heard my first owl here. The call sounds like a Great Horned Owl. To top it off, the moon is almost full. Pretty wicked. I am going to venture out here to see if it still is calling.





WhyNot said:


> I love listening to owls. To me, they are very relaxing. Probably not for the mice and chipmunks and what not though lol...


I love them too. I tried to talk my youngest into going with me on an "Owl Prowl" tonight. The Obed Wild and Scenic River Area has them every year. 

Sigh~~~ No dice. I even gave him a weeks notice. "Sorry Dad, I'm just not into that." 

God, I think I've already got cabin fever and it's not even winter. It's just no fun doing those things by myself. If you've got friends you can do stuff with, cherish them. 'Cause alone sucks.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love birds of prey.at one time i was working on getting my falconer license.

my buddy had a european eagle owl.it was huge.

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Eurasian_Eagle-Owl


i was going to get a redtail....i have plenty of them around.you can only take a juvinile bird from the wild.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Got the garden plowed well enough to plant a Fall crop of greens (turnips/spinach/kale/collards). Hopefully it will do better than the Spring/Summer patch that I mowed and plowed under. On the rest of the garden I sowed a cover crop of rye grass. To cover the seeds I manually drag a landscape timber over the soil with a rope, which confirmed what I've known now for several weeks: I've gotten into terrible shape! As soon as I get off this office work gig, I've got to start a running program to get my wind back.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Someone needs to start a September thread. I don't want to get the Wrath of Raeven again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

You just want to have the last post in the August thread


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My East Coast doppelgÃ¤nger... I apologize for having EVER been miffed, if even for a moment... we all have our Achilles heels. I plead for forgiveness!


----------

